
Merkaartor 0.18.4 released – Qt5-based OpenStreetMap editor - app4soft
https://github.com/openstreetmap/merkaartor/releases/tag/0.18.4
======
app4soft
_Issue, submitted by me 2 years ago, finally closed!_ [0]

Previous longest break between releases (v0.18.1 > v0.18.2) was 3 years, 1
month and 8 days.

And now it is new record — 3 years, 2 month and 7 days since previous
(v0.18.3) release.

[0]
[https://github.com/openstreetmap/merkaartor/issues/146](https://github.com/openstreetmap/merkaartor/issues/146)

